# Need help...Bike Shopping!



## sdirep (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello everyone. Heres the deal. My sister has finally decided to get into the road bike scene with me. Ive been biking for a lil bit but found that womens bike are a lil different. Im trying to help her out but wanted to get your (female) recommendations. She wants get a bike that she can ride recreationally but at the same time join in competitive races later in the future. Do you guys recommend any bikes that you are happy with? So far shes tried the cannondale synapse and specialized ruby...and is liking the ruby. I just wanted to get your input and see what else might be worth trying. Her limit would probably be no more than $2000 give/take. She prefers a carbon frame. Do females normally ride a compact or triple chainring? Anything helps. I told her just to ride all the bikes that she can and choose from there. Thank you!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Generally, if you're going to race, you don't go w/a triple because if you're using the lowest gears, you aren't going to be competitive (they're also a bit heavier). If she feels like she's not strong enough to get up hills without lower gears not offered by a standard crank, then the compact can give her that. @ the sacrifice of top-end sprinting speed.

Otherwise, your advice is good- ride everything and choose whatever feels good.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I ride normal chainrings and have compacts on one of my bikes. Both are fine. 

Trek and Orbea make great women's bikes too.


----------

